# What type of Algae is this?



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Not sure what you're looking at. All I see is a bunch of melted, dead leaves among the green ones.

EDIT: I see it now. It's hair algae. It can be manually removed.


----------



## Bradkey Bunch (May 20, 2017)

That is not algae here this will help in the future










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Actually there is, it is just hard to see.


----------



## Bradkey Bunch (May 20, 2017)

Smooch said:


> Actually there is, it is just hard to see.




Is the algae the little white lines


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Bradkey Bunch said:


> Is the algae the little white lines


Yes. In other places it looks like a blur in the picture.


----------



## Bradkey Bunch (May 20, 2017)

If you stick your hand and touch the algae is it slimy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I have no idea if hair algae is slimy or not. I haven't had it in any of my tanks for years.


----------



## Bradkey Bunch (May 20, 2017)

I don't think it is jair algae it could be just bacteria growth since it's a new tank


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

Bradkey Bunch said:


> I don't think it is jair algae it could be just bacteria growth since it's a new tank


Not sure if it's bacteria buildings up or algae, but it sure has grown up way more than it's here, I'll take a pic and upload it later, I did try using hydrogen peroxide, it stayed same for a day or so, then started growing again

The HC Cuba hasn't rooted yet, so if I try to remove it manually I'll disturb the Cuba plant and it'll probably uproot and float.. so I'll just keep it this way for a while I guess.

This is a more clear picture.. is this algae or bacteria? I have other plants how come it's only growing on the HC Cuba though


----------

